# LET,S SEE YOUR BEST FIND FOR THE MONTH OF OCT



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 4, 2016)

BICYCLE,S ONLY PLEASE   POST PIX,S OF THE BEST ONE YOU DRAG HOME FOR THE MONTH OF OCTOBER


----------



## mike j (Oct 5, 2016)

Dragged it home on the 1st from Trexlertown. Said to myself," Self, no more bicycles". This is it, finito, no mas, I'm done. Though the Dudley show is scheduled for Sunday, the 23rd.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 5, 2016)

'ol Colson... So far this year I have averaged 2 bikes per month (20)--time to slow down V/r Shawn


----------



## Madmansailor (Oct 5, 2016)

I found this, Not sure if it is a good find. Lol, I started a tread on trying to figure it out 8)


----------



## Rust_Trader (Oct 5, 2016)

A bluebird...




 

Ornament!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 5, 2016)

bricycle said:


> View attachment 367154



Come one Bri! THIS Month. That pic's not even from this CENTURY!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 5, 2016)

Rust_Trader said:


> A bluebird...
> 
> 
> View attachment 367151
> ...



ya that,s nice


----------



## Evans200 (Oct 5, 2016)

54 Huffy Dial Your Ride. Fresh from Tennessee, and Bike Flights dragged it here to Michigan. Batteries not included. Some assembly required!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 5, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> View attachment 367229 54 Huffy Dial Your Ride. Fresh from Tennessee, and Bike Flights dragged it here to Michigan. Batteries not included. Some assembly required!



ya you got a  good deal on that one    nice bike man good job


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 5, 2016)

Original 1928 or so colson...... ;0


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 5, 2016)

1940 Huffman, Airflyte Champion.
Acquired, October 1st.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 5, 2016)

redline1968 said:


> View attachment 367278 Original 1928 or so colson...... ;0



Nice! Colson?


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 5, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 367279 1940 Huffman, Airflyte Champion.
> Acquired, October 1st.



that,s a  very very nice Huffman great find on that one


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 5, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> View attachment 367283



clean up nice !!!! what a find.  good looking bike right there


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 5, 2016)

Oops rollfast I get confused after 38 bikes lol


----------



## Overhauler (Oct 5, 2016)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> BICYCLE,S ONLY PLEASE   POST PIX,S OF THE BEST ONE YOU DRAG HOME FOR THE MONTH OF OCTOBERView attachment 366991



Did you buy this on ebay, that blue is nice. I picked up this original in july.I believe it's a 40.
Lee. ......


----------



## Evans200 (Oct 6, 2016)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> ya you got a  good deal on that one    nice bike man good job



Thank you sir!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 6, 2016)

Overhauler said:


> Did you buy this on ebay, that blue is nice. I picked up this original in july.I believe it's a 40.
> Lee. ......
> View attachment 367307



yes e bay on the blue one your,s is nice to I like it way cool


----------



## XBPete (Oct 6, 2016)

Not splittin hairs but October is pretty young, if that ole Color Flow I found is the best find, this month gonna suck!

See ya in November,,,, but nice pics and finds so far y'all!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 8, 2016)

well, I suppose I could post this now. 
preety green Huffy Middleweight


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 9, 2016)

37fleetwood said:


> well, I suppose I could post this now.
> preety green Huffy Middleweight



Pulling a "Chris"(Robertriley), eh?


----------



## bikeyard (Oct 9, 2016)

redline1968 said:


> View attachment 367278 Original 1928 or so colson...... ;0



Looks very Rollfast?


----------



## mickeyc (Oct 9, 2016)

This....



Haven't got it home yet.....later today.  I'm told it's Westfield made.

Mike


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 9, 2016)

37fleetwood said:


> well, I suppose I could post this now.
> preety green Huffy Middleweight



you got a good deal on that one. killer bike look,s great


----------



## mickeyc (Oct 10, 2016)

mickeyc said:


> This....View attachment 368168
> 
> Haven't got it home yet.....later today.  I'm told it's Westfield made.
> 
> Mike




Turns out it is a '26 Westfield made.  Original color olive drab green.  Hoping to find a bit more of the color under the rust.  Only spots so far are on the bottom.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 12, 2016)

Here is my new green Huffy!  Well, as soon as I get the missing/damaged parts needed to put back together.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 12, 2016)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Here is my new green Huffy!  Well, as soon as I get the missing/damaged parts needed to put back together.
> 
> View attachment 369524



that,s cool cool cool


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 18, 2016)

any more great find,s for the month of October ?  one more for me.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Oct 19, 2016)

Here's what I found this month.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 20, 2016)

This would be my best October find. This 42 Elgin made it's way to me from NC. Thanks Don, working on it this weekend.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 20, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 372608 This would be my best October find. This 42 Elgin made it's way to me from NC. Thanks Don, working on it this weekend.



good find


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## the2finger (Oct 25, 2016)

Sorry Dennis I had to get it


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 25, 2016)

the2finger said:


> Sorry Dennis I had to get itView attachment 375314



that is a bad a$$ bike. it cool you got it  maybe one day I will get it from you  that way cool


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 25, 2016)

Here's another 3 items from October.


----------



## TicTocRob (Oct 25, 2016)

24" Western Flyer garden decoration. [emoji38]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TicTocRob (Oct 25, 2016)

Columbia Three Star Deluxe




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Oct 26, 2016)

My BEST find for October is in the mail


----------



## spoker (Oct 26, 2016)

made a young boy happy,his first bike


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 26, 2016)

A pair of "pince à pantalon", to keep the oil off of the tweed.


 

 
Not quite in the same league as all of the above stuff, you lucky people!


----------



## TicTocRob (Oct 26, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy8 (Oct 27, 2016)

Made my first bicycle related purchase in over a year last night.  A guy had 3 bikes for sale, $50 each.  Told him to keep the bike and ship me the Schwinn Speedometer and Pumpkin light.


----------



## jacob9795 (Oct 29, 2016)

I can't wait to get my hands on this thing; it's in the mail. I'll be the second owner.


----------



## Dave K (Oct 29, 2016)

That color is amazing.  Should clean up really nice.


----------



## catfish (Oct 29, 2016)

Pulled this from the same place tech549 found his Westfield streamline.


----------



## mike j (Oct 29, 2016)

That's pretty nice, does it come in any other colors?


----------



## higgens (Oct 29, 2016)

I like. Perfect


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 29, 2016)

Super nice, Ed.
It looks like it's got the Milsco type saddle.


----------



## tech549 (Oct 30, 2016)

added this westfield to the collection


----------



## Dale Alan (Oct 30, 2016)

tech549 said:


> added this westfield to the collection
> 
> View attachment 376821



 Very nice Paul,you are on a roll.


----------



## Oldnut (Oct 30, 2016)

Picked up this teens gendron motobike mussleman armless coaster,wood wheels,all fauber bottom,screw in cups 4in stem another project ha


----------



## tech549 (Oct 30, 2016)

Dale Alan said:


> Very nice Paul,you are on a roll.



 hope my bank account can keep up dale!!!!!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 30, 2016)

October is good. one more to for the horder. panther all og and very nice bike


----------



## Gerald McCarty (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 30, 2016)

catfish said:


> Pulled this from the same place tech549 found his Westfield streamline.
> 
> View attachment 376777



Geez, that's some pretty sweet sloppy  seconds. Did he leave anything else behind?


----------



## kunzog (Oct 30, 2016)

I owned this 1940 Indian Sport Scout 640B 25 years ago and traded it to a friend. Just last thursday I bought it back and it is sitting  in my garage. Since I had it, it went through a complete restoration.


----------



## catfish (Oct 31, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Geez, that's some pretty sweet sloppy  seconds. Did he leave anything else behind?




A few things.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Oct 31, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phattiremike (Oct 31, 2016)

My October score, a Hiawatha Arrow.  In transit cross country via bike flights, should arrive Thursday.


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 1, 2016)

Found an old stirrup type lock, nickel plated but no makers marks unfortunately!
I'm waiting for a nice vintage padlock to go with it, then it's straight in the toolbag. 
Good luck for next month people!


----------



## partsguy (Nov 2, 2016)

Oldnut said:


> View attachment 376823 View attachment 376824 Picked up this teens gendron motobike mussleman armless coaster,wood wheels,all fauber bottom,screw in cups 4in stem another project ha




What's your plans for that one, Ron?


----------

